# Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung, jetzt nicht mehr lowcost und mittlerweile ein Haufen neuer Ideen



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung, jetzt nicht mehr lowcost und mittlerweile ein Haufen neuer Ideen*

Hi,

da ich gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammenbaue, dachte ich mir mal ich mache einen Thread.
Das Ziel ist, ein ziemlich leises und kühles System zu bekommen, das Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatech Elysium, also ist jede Menge Platz für Radiatoren, wenn alles fertig ist sollen insgesamt 4 Radiatoren verbaut sein.

Was ich mittlerweile schon beisammen habe:

Hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft:
1x Phobya G-Changer 420mm gebraucht für 40€, kommt oben in den Deckel
1x Phobya G-Ghanger 240mm gebraucht für 25€, kommt unten ins Gehäuse
1x 120mm Radiator, ka welches Fabrikat, gebraucht für 10€, kommt an die Rückseite des Gehäuses
1x Heatkiller 3.0 , gebraucht für 40€
10x 3/8 Schraub-Anschlüsse, neu für 15€
1x Innovatek HPPS+ ,gebraucht mit Anschlüssen für 37€
Bei Aquatuning neu gekauft:
1 x Ek Water Blocks EK-Bay Spin AGB, neu für 55€ (ist zwar nicht mehr low-Cost aber da ich bei den anderen Teilen schon gespart habe sollte das erlaubt sein)
1 x Shoggy Sandwich , neu für 7€
1 X Phobya  G-Silent 14 1100rpm Red LED 3-Fach Lüfterbundle, neu für 20€
1 x Masterkleer  Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear , neu für 9€
2 x Alphacool  LEDready 5mm Ultrahell UV inkl. G1/4  Beleuchtungsmodul, neu für 8€
1 x Phobya  ZuperZero UV Blue/Clear 1000ml

Noch geplant, sobald ich was gebrauchtes finde:
1 x 240mm Radiator, kommt in die Gehäusefront
1 x Wasserkühler für meine Asus HD6950 DC2
1 x Aquarero 5 zur Steuerung
1 X Durchfluss und Temperatursensor
1 x Wasserkühler für den Z68 Chipsatz

Als Lüfter für die anderen beiden Radiatoren verwende vorerst ich meine Xigmatech 4x120mm, falls die mir aber zu Laut sind kommen da auch noch Phobya G-Silent drauf, sofern die mir zusagen.

Da ich diesen Monat nicht über die 300€ kommen möchte und auch noch nicht genau weiß wieviel Platz für den 4.Radiator ich noch habe war es das eigentlich erstmal.

Fehlt da in der Liste noch irgendwas bzw. gibts vielleicht irgendwas das ich besser nicht verbauen sollte?

Bei dem Radiator an der Rückseite wollte ich die Lüfter Push/Pull montieren, weil da ja die warme Luft abgeführt wird, macht das Sinn oder ist das vielleicht sogar kontraproduktiv was die Temperatur angeht?


----------



## hotfirefox (30. September 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



axxo schrieb:


> gibts vielleicht irgendwas das ich besser nicht verbauen sollte?


 Ja gibt es und zwar den 13/10 Schlauch. Würde eher 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen.


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Weil ?


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. September 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Kannst besser nen radiator weniger nehmen,für das system ist die kühlfläche eigentlich schon ziemlich overkill,unter zimmertemp kommst du so auch nicht,nur der 420er Allein reicht schon dicke für das system,und ne 2e graka dazu....

Bei den schläuchen ist es die verlegbarkeit,13/10 ist laut vielen zu knickanfällig,ich selbst hab aber noch nie einen unterschied beim verlegen gemerkt, ist alles dieselbe arbeit wenn man es richtig macht.
Des weiteren interresiert die dicke des schlauchs auch nicht viel ,da wird sich wenig tun im durchfluss aber +- garnichts in der kühlleistung,da du aber sehr viele komponenten bewässern willst kann 13/10 und 16/11schlauch nicht nicht schaden,es würde aber nur die pumpe geringfügig weniger belasten.


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

Den 13/10er Schlauch hab ich genommen weil ich halt die Anschlüsse dazu vorher bekommen habe(klingt natürlich bissle doof).

Wegen den vielen Radiatoren, ich dachte mir eben das ich bei mehr Radiatorfläche eben die Lüfter dann ziemlich niedrig laufen lassen kann. Der Platz ist eben vorhanden, und die 3 Radiatoren zusammen haben mich soviel gekostet wie ein neuer 420er(der eigentlich geplant war). 

Zweite Grafikkarte kommt vielleicht sogar irgendwann mal noch,wahrscheinlich wenn ich Board+Prozessor wieder aufrüste, das Gehäuse sowie die Kühlung wollte ich ja schon die nächsten 5-10 Jahre benutzen (ist bei mir so der übliche Zyklus) von daher ist das alles ne langfristige Investition.

Welcher Wasserkühler wäre für 4 von diesen Rams hier zu empfehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Heute kam schonmal der CPU-Kühler und die Anschlüsse an, für 50€ schaut das Zeug wirklich noch 1A aus (die Anschlüsse sind ja auch noch komplett unbenutzt), danke nochmal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit was lässt sich der Kühler eigentlich von außen am besten reinigen, das Nickel ist ein wenig angelaufen?


----------



## axxo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Heute kam die Pumpe sowie der 240er Radiator an.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo bei den Eheim Pumpen der Ein- und Auslass ist, "Oben" ist der Auslass und der Einlass seitlich oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

Japp.


----------



## Uter (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Wie definierst du oben und seitlich? 
An der kürzeren Seite mittig ist der Einlass, an der langen Seite am Rand ist der Auslass.


----------



## axxo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt, also liege ich so richtig:
Blau Einlass, Rot Auslass?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Japp.


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Heute kamen die 420er und 120er Radiatoren und ich hab auch schonmal das Gehäuse ausgeräumt, leider zeigt sich nun das die ganzen Versprechungen die das Gehäuse geboten hat nicht wirklich stimmen.
420er oben wird leider nur mit Lüftern auf einer Seite gehen, und dann auch nur mit den Anschlüssen zur Gehäusefront hin.
Netzteil + 240er im Boden wird auch viel zu eng, vor allem wenn dann noch die Pumpe da hin soll, ohne Bastelei wird es leider nicht gehen.


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Gibts hier noch was anderes ausser AT und Caseking wo man Wasserkühlungszeug herbekommt?


----------



## wheeler (7. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=475035"/>Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt, also liege ich so richtig:
> Blau Einlass, Rot Auslass?



Japp so ist es richtig


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Also entgegen dem Post auf der Seite vorher lässt sich der 13/10er Schlauch super verlegen (zumindest im Moment noch wo ich noch nicht so viele kurze Strecken im Gehäuse habe).
Was nur nervt ist das ständig dann wieder was fehlt und man warten muß bis der Versand da ist.

kleines Update:
Ich hab dann heute mein System verschlaucht, ich weiß zwar das die  Reihenfolge (Bis auf AGB-->Pumpe) so ziemlich egal ist, aber ich fand  es so (erstmal) am besten:

AGB--> Pumpe--> CPU-Kühler-->120er Radiator--->420er Radiator-->240er-->AGB...

Macht so am meißten Sinn oder?

Ich will dann noch auf Ram und GPU Kühlung erweitern, da dachte ich mir das dann so:
AGB--> Pumpe-->Ram-Kühler-> CPU-Kühler--> GPU-Kühler-->120er Radiator--->420er Radiator-->240er-->AGB...

Desweitern würde ich noch gerne wissen welche Lüfter am besten mit den  G-Changer Radiatoren funktionieren (im Moment hab ich noch alte 120mm  Xigmatech und 140mm Phobya G-Silent 14 auf 7V laufen), dachte da  vielleicht an Noiseblocker oder sowas? 						

Noch mal 3 Fragen:

Bei dem 420er Radiator (oben im Gehäuse) kann ich ja nur auf einer Seite Lüfter verbauen, wo sollen die hin und dann in welche Richtung sollte die Luft gehen?
Beim 240er in der Front das selbe, da werde ich zwar noch Push/Pull nachrüsten aber fürs erste nur Lüfter auf einer Seite, da dachte ich die Lüfter zur Gehäusefront hin einsaugend richtung Inneres?

Wieviel Kühlflüssigkeit werde ich denn so in etwa benötigen (dual Bay AGB, 120,240 und 420er Radiatoren, CPU-Kühler, ca 3m Schlauch),langen da 2Liter ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Verlschlauch einfach so wie es am besten ist. Zu den radial lass den im Deckel raus blasen und den vorne reinblasen. Zwar nicht optimal aber intern nicht anders loesbar. 2liter sollten reichen aber was kostet schon 1 Liter mehr


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Also im Moment ging ziemlich genau 1 Liter rein (hab den 240er Radiator ja auch noch nicht im System eingebunden).

Ab wann empfiehlt es sich eigentlich, eine zweite Pumpe zu verbauen, ist das von der Größe der Wasserkühlung abhängig?
Wie werden die Pumpen dann in den Kreislauf eingebunden, in Reihe,und falls ja, kann man mit der Verschlauchung von einer Pumpe in die andere gehen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Es wird nie eine 2te Pumpe eingebaut denn es wird immer eine reichen.
Ich hab einer der schwächsten und leisesten Pumpen die Eheim 1046 und die hat letztens CPU+GPU+2x360er+Mora2 ohne Probleme mit Wasser versorgt


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Nächste Frage: Bremsen 45° und 90° Winkeltüllen den Durchfluss und sollte man möglichst viele gerade Anschlüsse verbauen um den Durchfluss nicht zu senken?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

Klar senken die den Durchfluss mehr als gerade aber das kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

So, hab nun fast alles verbaut,ausser 3x140mm Lüfter am 420er Radi, das mach ich am Wochenende muss erst längere Schrauben holen.

Wassertemperatur ist jetzt schon ohne die 3 Lüfter so zwischen 19-22°, denke mal das ist ein guter Wert oder?

Was krass ist: Nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb sind die Schläuche schon gut angelaufen und die Kühlflüssigkeit total trübe.


----------



## Koyote (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



axxo schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch was anderes ausser AT und Caseking wo man Wasserkühlungszeug herbekommt?



Guten Tag,
Modvision bietet Wasserkühlungsteile an.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Bzgl. dem trüben Wasser:
Hast du die Radis ordentlich sauber gemacht, bevor du sie eingebaut hast?
N paar hast du ja gebraucht gekauft, wie ich gesehen habe, die sollte man prophylaktisch vorm Einbau reinigen.
Man weiß ja nie, was der Vorbesitzer für  Farb-/Wasserzusätze (Primochill ist z.b. die Pest, eigene Erfahrung mit gemacht ^^) oder so eingesetzt hat. 
N passendes Tutorial dazu gibts hier irgendwo im WaKü Unterforum


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die 2 gebrauchten hab ich komplett durchgespült und gereinigt, den Kühler auch. Was krass ist die Schläuche sind echt übelst angelaufen und das Kühlmittel ist auch leicht klebrig. Hab jetzt erst mal wieder frisches reingefüllt und das alte in eine Flasche gefüllt, mal schauen ob das neue nun auch so schnell wieder trüb wird.



Koyote schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Modvision bietet Wasserkühlungsteile an.
> Gruß Tim


 

Ist ein Reseller von Aquatuning, haben exakt das gleiche Angebot sogar die Produktabbildungen sind die gleichen.


----------



## Koyote (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Hallo axxo,
Modvision hat andere preise als Aquatuning und bietet daher einen Vorteil.

Hast du deine Wasserkühlung so gereinigt, wie es im How To steht?

Gruß Tim


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Ja hab gerade mal geschaut die sind wirklich ne ganze Ecke günstiger, da werde ich das nächste Mal ordern, hatte mit Aquatuning jetzt leider die letzten beiden Wochen eher suboptimale Erfahrungen.

Gereinigt hatte ich alles mit grünen Cilit Bang, vielleicht ist es ja das verwendete Kühlmittel (Phobya UV-Blue / Clear Fertiggemisch) das die trüben Schläuche verursacht hat.

edit: Habe gerade noch eine Kaltlichtlampe verbaut (für 5,99€, langt vollkommen um alles ausreichend anzuleuchten), nun schaut die Kombination aus UV-Blue/Clear Schläuchen und dem klaren UV-Blue Fertiggemisch echt gut aus, fast wie als wenn die Schläuche UV-Weiß wären und ein wenig mit blauem Licht angestrahlt werden, habe leider keine Kamera die das gescheit aufnehmen kann im Moment.


----------



## axxo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie zuverlässig das Teil hier arbeitet:
Modvision - Ihr gnstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkhlungen und Modding - Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine 222740


----------



## axxo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

push! Kann mir keiner die Frage im Post vorher beantworten ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Lass das Ding weg, wenn du das Teil drinnen hast brauchst dich nicht wundern das der Durchfluss so scheise ist weil der Durchflussmesser ist die Megabremse.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Oktober 2011)

Nimm wenn dann dendurchflussmesser von aquacomputer


----------



## axxo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Ja aber dann brauch ich ja auch den Aquarero oder so um den Durchfluss anzuzeigen oder?

Bei dem Ding das ich verlinkt hatte, war das geniale, das es ein Signal ausgibt, das man dann in l/h umrechnen lassen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Jopp bracuhst du darum hab ich mir das damals auch gekauft, aber das ding hat so gebremst das ich in wieder rausgebaut habe.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt aquastream xt oder aquareo mit aquacomputer High Flow durchflussmesser, wenn du durchfluss messen willst, der bremst fast gar nicht und liefert exakte Werte.


----------



## axxo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Also wären das dann noch mal 140€, nur damit ich den Durchfluss messen kann? Rechnet sich für mich irgendwie nicht. Meine Lüfter sind gesteuert, Temperatursensoren hab ich auch, und alles weitere wäre doppelte Anschaffung.


----------



## axxo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Neue Frage: Alle 3 Tage muss ich so 50-100ml nachkippen, damit der Wasserstand wieder über "Min" ist, habe die Kühlung nun so in der Form 10 Tage im Dauerbetrieb. Sind das immer noch Luftblasen, die sich rausdrücken, weil ich kann nirgends austretendes Wasser feststellen?


----------



## axxo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Weiß denn niemand eine Antwort, das Problem besteht immer noch, kann jede Woche gute 100-150ml nachkippen, aber nirgendswo läuft was raus.... ?


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Durchfluss messen geht auch deutlich billiger. 

DFM: Durchflusssensor GMR Messing inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow, A-
Dazu dann: BTP Reduziermuffe G1/2 auf G1/4 IG gerändelt BP-WTP-C42, A-C-Shop

Alternativ DFM: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161

Zum auslesen und steuern: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125
Alternativ: Alphacool Heatmaster, A-C-Shop

Mit Versand so um die 70-75€.

Oder diesen DFM (direkt ans Board ohne Steuereinheit): Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent G1/4 71163


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



axxo schrieb:


> Weiß denn niemand eine Antwort, das Problem besteht immer noch, kann jede Woche gute 100-150ml nachkippen, aber nirgendswo läuft was raus.... ?


 
> 500 ml nachgefüllt können kaum mehr nur Luftblasen sein. Auch nicht bei einem System deiner Größe.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Also wenn du so viel nachfülln musst hast du wo ein leck ^^ - schau überall nach, bau auch mal das MB aus-.....
Ich hab vll 50 mliter verlorn aber die sind als wassertropfen in AGB  also so viel wie du verlierst is ohne leck net möglich


----------



## axxo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Leck hab ich keins, aber ich habe festgestellt das die komplette Flüssigkeit aufgeschäumt ist, wahrscheinlich noch durch Reinigungsmittel aus einem der Radis,denke mal der Schaum löst sich nach und nach auf und deswegen wird das Volumen geringer, hab vor 2 Tagen wieder nachgekippt aber diesmal hat der Wasserstand nicht abgenommen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



axxo schrieb:


> Leck hab ich keins, aber ich habe festgestellt das die komplette Flüssigkeit aufgeschäumt ist, wahrscheinlich noch durch Reinigungsmittel aus einem der Radis,denke mal der Schaum löst sich nach und nach auf und deswegen wird das Volumen geringer, hab vor 2 Tagen wieder nachgekippt aber diesmal hat der Wasserstand nicht abgenommen.


Womit hast du denn die Radis gereinigt????
Als ich meinen 360er reinigte hab ich pures Priel so ~ 10 min einwirken lassn und dann 5 mal mit normalen Leitungswasser ausgespült.Anschließend dann 3x mit Destwasser um die Reste rauszubekommen. Hatte da keinen Schaum usw....... Naja beim nexten service vll mal gründlicher nachspüln


----------



## axxo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Ja wenn die nächste Woche der Kühler für die Grafikkarte endlich kommt spüle ich alles nochmal komplett durch und es kommt auch nochmal komplett neue Kühlflüssigkeit rein.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Ram-Wasserkühler von EK Waterblocks auch bei meinem GSkill Sniper Rams passen, und ob ich da die Heatspreader dran lassen kann ?


----------



## <BaSh> (2. November 2011)

Die Ramkühler passen laut Handbuch nur auf die Corsair Dominator...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

...und die Sniper-Heatspreader sind unabhängig vom Kühler extrem schlecht geeignet. Damit die Wärme gut übertragen werden kann, muss der nunmal gut aufliegen - strukturierte Heatspreader mit Motiv (wie die Sniper) sind da sehr hinderlich. (überhitzen würde natürlich trotzdem nichts - aber nur deswegen, weil der RAM sowieso keine spezielle Kühlung braucht)


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Wie schaut das mit den Mips Kühler aus, kann ich die verwenden und die Sniper Heatspreader runter bauen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

MIPS, WC, AC - sollten alle gehen, wenn du die Heatspreader entfernst.


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Nächste Frage: hab hier so Liquid Metal Pads von Coolaboratory, kann ich die verwenden zur Montage des Grafikkartenkühlers (z.B. für die Rambausteine auf der Karte) ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Nimm das was in der Anleitung steht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



axxo schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: hab hier so Liquid Metal Pads von Coolaboratory, kann ich die verwenden zur Montage des Grafikkartenkühlers (z.B. für die Rambausteine auf der Karte) ?


 
Nein.
Zum einen sind sie effektiv zu dünne (soll halt schmelzen), um sie als Ersatz für Pads zu nehmen, zum anderen ist es schon schwer genug, die nötige Schmelztemperatur auf ner CPU oder GPU zu erreichen (Pumpe muss man auf alle Fälle anhalten...), auf anderen Bauteilen ist es unmöglich.


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein.
> Zum einen sind sie effektiv zu dünne (soll halt schmelzen), um sie als Ersatz für Pads zu nehmen, zum anderen ist es schon schwer genug, die nötige Schmelztemperatur auf ner CPU oder GPU zu erreichen (Pumpe muss man auf alle Fälle anhalten...), auf anderen Bauteilen ist es unmöglich.


 
also nehm ich die dann lieber für die GPU ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dann dafür. Ich persönlich würde die Pads für Wasserkühlungen gar nicht nutzen.


----------



## axxo (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

So bei mir gehts heute endlich weiter, Kühler für Grafikkarte kommt heute oder morgen an, dazu noch ein dicker 120er der den dünnen 120er an der Rückseite ersetzen wird. Ne halbwegs anständige Digicam hab ich nun auch von daher kann ich das Ganze auch endlich mal gescheit ablichten.

Update: Eben noch einen Mips Ram Kühler für 50€ geschossen, wird dann auch am Wochenende verbaut


----------



## axxo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Kühler für die Asus6950 DC 2 2GB von Liquid Extasy gefertigt, leider hab ich im Moment keine bessere Kamera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. November 2011)

Uiie sehr nett, darf man fragen was du dafür bEi liquid gezahlt hast?


----------



## axxo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Der Kühler kommt wohl so um die 100€ wenn den dann mehrere Leute bestellen, im Moment hat der Shop ja geschlossen.


----------



## axxo (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

So, mittlerweile hab ich ne halbwegs fähige Kamera, hier mal ein Bild von der Baustelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich war die Wasserkühlung schon komplett mehrere Wochen in Betrieb aber ich hab mich dann dazu entschlossen alle Anschlüsse auf Bitspower umzurüsten, den EK-Bay AGB rauszuwerfen und Norprene Schlauch zu verwenden,außerdem hab ich die Innovatek Hpps+ durch eine Laing mit Koolance Deckel ersetzt. Der schiefe AGB fliegt übrigens dann auch wieder raus, das ist nur eine Übergangslösung bis ich meinen Phrozen-Q Behälter endlich habe.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus 
Aber Lowcost ist das ja nichtmehr


----------



## axxo (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Low Cost leider nicht mehr wirklich, naja ich hab die ganzen Bitspower Sachen gebraucht gekauft von daher gehts, ansonsten hätte ich ja schon gut 200€ an Anschlüssen bezahlt .

Habs mittlerweile schon wieder ein wenig umgebaut, der 240er ist jetzt oben in der Front, die Schläuche(vor allem die beiden  mit den langen Wegen) hab ich etwas eleganter verlegt und die SSD/HDD Laufwerke sind nun nach ganz unten versetzt. Im Boden ist jetzt sogar rein theoretisch noch mal platz für nen 140er , der muss da zwar nicht rein aber da hier eh einer rumliegt werd ich den wohl auch noch implantieren sobald ich mehr Lüfter und Anschlüsse bekomme.


----------



## axxo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

Kleines Update, in echt schaut das nun schon wirklich richtig cool aus, ich bin nur irgendwie zu doof anständige Bilder zu machen scheint es mir, hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder von der Baustelle:
(DIE BILDER SIND TEILWEISE ECHT FURCHTBAR UND UNSCHARF,SORRY DAFÜR!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Schlauch vom 120er Radi zum Ramkühler werde ich noch kürzen damit der komische Bogen da noch rausgeht, den andern Schlauch am 120er Radi werd ich auch noch irgendwie kürzen oder einen Winkel verwenden. Zu der Verschlauchung muss ich dazu sagen das ich da nur mit den Teilen arbeite, die ich gebraucht in Sammlungen erstehen konnte, nichts davon ist bei einem Händler bestellt, ausser dem MDPC-X Sleeve hab ich alles aus dem Marktplatz hier oder im Luxx erstanden oder getauscht.
Ich hoffe das jetzt vor den Feiertagen die restlichen Bitspoweranschlüsse eintreffen damit ich die Verschlauchung endlich eleganter lösen kann, desweiteren fehlen mir noch ein paar Noiseblocker für den 240er Radi. Außerdem überlege ich ob ich die Apollish Lüfter nicht doch lieber in Silver mit weißer Beleuchtung nehmen soll,passt später besser zum Carbon Thema.

Der 240er Radiator kommt in die Front nach oben, die Laufwerke setze ich soweit wie möglich nach unten und außerdem werde ich mir über die Feiertage noch eine Midplate aus Echtcarbon basteln.
Wie schon gesagt bin leider nicht der beste Photograph, besser bekomme ich das leider nicht hin.


----------



## axxo (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine erste (low Cost) Wasserkühlung*

So, neues Motherboard, komplettumbau, jetzt hat mich das Fieber gepackt,ich führe mal ein Post aus einem anderen Thread hier weiter:

Leider ging mein Post von gestern komplett verloren. Also ich hab ja ein  neues Mainboard und das ist auch schon fleissig mit Wasserkühlung  bestückt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis jetzt nicht, was ich mit dem Passivkühler des Z68 Chips unten machen soll.
Sollte es ein Wasserkühler werden,müssen die Anschlüsse so liegen,das  die genau zwischen den beiden PCI Slots sind, da dort 2x6950 verbaut  werden. 
Jetzt hab ich folgende möglichkeiten überlegt: 
-Einen EK mit Plexitop zuverbauen so im Look des Mosfetkühler (also mit Nickelboden)
-Einen Kühler mit Acetal/POM holen und das mit Echtcarbon überziehen wie  ich es beim Ramkühler gemacht habe(sieht man auf dem Bild noch nicht,  das Laminat trocknet noch immer durch!)
-Den Passivkühler einfach drauflassen und mit ner Carbonplatte  covern,entlacken und hochglanz polieren(hab ich mit den Leisten außen am  Gehäuse so gemacht,oder vernickeln lassen.
-Den Watercool NB1 in Silver Nickel
-Oder Irgendetwas cooles, was ihr mir vorschlagt.....

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!!

Hier sind noch mal paar Bilder um zu verdeutlichen, wie eng das ganze wird, leider habe ich keine 2x6950 da im Moment ums richtig zu verdeutlichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten würde ich den hier verbauen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER SB Rev3.0 Nickel Watercool HEATKILLER SB Rev3.0 Nickel 14414 aber denke da wirds zu eng.


Außerdem wirds Radiatortechnisch wieder änderungen geben: Der 240er ist bereits verkauft, die Laufwerkskäfige werde ich nun längs unten in den Käfig verschweißen, so das in der Front nochmal nen 480er reinkommt, sofern ich den Zuschlag auf ein Gebot bekomme  420+480+120 = genug Radifläche für 700RPM


----------

